

GitHub Enterprise 11.10.260 Release - lee337
https://github.com/blog/1120-github-enterprise-11-10-260-release

======
peppertree
The pricing gap is still huge between hosted and enterprise. For 25 seats,
it's $600/yr hosted and $10,000/yr enterprise. Hopefully Atlassian will drive
them to fix that.

~~~
jmedefind
My understanding has always been that Github never wanted to make the
Enterprise product. They would prefer everyone use their hosted services.

But there was just too much demand for GitHub Enterprise, so they made it and
are charging an arm and a leg because they can.

~~~
dhm116
Working in an environment where hosted solutions simply aren't an option, I am
grateful GH:E is around.

The actual cost per year ends up being fairly negligible when we factor in the
nearly 100% removal of administration overhead that our previous VC options
required.

